# Full Kayfun Taste Bar



## Alex (10/8/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

OMG that is epic! I wouldn't know where to start 

Pure brilliance! .... of course it helps if your bank manager is also a hardcore vaper

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

That's epic, any details on that shop? Wouldn't mind adding it to the bucket list...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> That's epic, any details on that shop? Wouldn't mind adding it to the bucket list...


 
Somewhere in the USA bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/14)

One day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (11/8/14)

That's the shizzzzzz right there 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (11/8/14)

Feel sorry for the poor office runabout/apprentice when he's told "ok, it's time to rebuild the coils"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (11/8/14)

very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (11/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> That's epic, any details on that shop? Wouldn't mind adding it to the bucket list...


 
That's assuming the FDA does not go ahead and ban the crap out of the industry, holding thumbs here and staying positive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> That's assuming the FDA does not go ahead and ban the crap out of the industry, holding thumbs here and staying positive


 
Yeah bru that is a scary thought indeed… But you know, they shut down one door and another opens up so like you say staying positive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (11/8/14)

That its insanely beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------

